# Best way to haul full-bodies when you can't drive on field?



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Have heard guys put conduit thru bases etc... Anybody rig up anything slick using deerhaulers, cart, sled etc?


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have always wanted to try taking a dolly like the ones you see guys use to unload soda and things. Then take those slotted rails that they make for stacking your decoys in tarilors. Take the rails bolt them to the dolly and then you could probably carry like 4or5 birds on each side.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

We use the 6 slot bags by Avery. You can get atleast 10 lesser canada or specks in each bag plus stakes. Thats all I put for carrying ease, but You can fit 12 , 2 per slot.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Get a bunch of younger guys to go with you and you offer to go into town to get coffee and donuts.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

For spring, we hauled FB's in Avery 6 -slot's then piled them on sleds for the walk. We could get 12 Snows in 6 slot bag.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Try two 10 foot poles of PVC. You can fit a dozen on each pole and with two guys you can put a pole on each shoulder and carry two dozen out at a time. Just my :2cents:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've used sleds, poles like ndwaterfowler stated and even had good luck with large gravel bags (gb3 had them left over from some construction sites).

I'd go with Field Hunter's method though.....much easier. 8)


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That is the Cabelas Mag Deer hauler this spring. 30 FBs, and 10 floaters, 2 guns, blind, pail with shells/gear and geese in the blind. Works good if solid ground--but if very soft like this last spring--it is a killer--not kidding, 2.5 hrs to go 1/4 mile.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

H2O-
Thanks for the pic- thats kinda what I was thinking of but for the soft ground.....theres gotta be a better way. Can't afford a hovercraft....but theres gotta be a better way.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I asked the same question a couple of months ago on a couple of sites loking for a better mouse trap so to speak to haul them in. Some suggested wider tires, and that was it for possible solutions.

BTW, it was so soft even a ATV would have been stuck. (others had buried their ATVs) Worst conditions I have ever encountered in the spring as the frost had not gone out yet and 6" of "soup" on top of the frost.


----------



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

get a 10 x 20 tarp and put pull ropes on each corner of the short end, stack all your stuff on the tarp and pull through the field with two guys. Have used this method with eight doz. decoys, two blinds, guns ect. several times and it works great. When you get set up fold the tarp up and place it in the bottom of the boot bag in your blind.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I like the tarp idea. That is kinda like using the gravel bag Chris was talking about. I was with him on one occassion and it worked great.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I have used the tarp idea also and it works pretty good. i only had a 6x8 tarp and i could pull a dozen full bodies a trip by myself. a larger tarp would work great.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Question for the guys that have used the tarp, how did it slide when it was really wet and muddy in the field?


----------



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

better than when its dry.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

the tarp worked great in the mud, but the decoys that were on the bottom got pretty muddy.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

We tried a canvas tarp on a little snow and later on more snow. I was disappointed with the results. Did you guys use a plastic tarp? We use deer carts and are quite happy with those when a ground isn't soggy or bumpy. Jim


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

When does it get so muddy in the fall that even a four wheeler would get stuck? We have a small trailer that is the exact size of our four wheeler. We put all the decoys in the truck, then switch them to the trailor. We put the blinds on top to prevent the mud from getting to the decoys. We had little problem getting through the worst fall mud. However in the spring we sunk the four wheeler up to the headlights.


----------



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

use a heavy plastic tarp, its the whole friction deal you have to consider. Plus the plastic wont soak up the water. If its possible in your area get a 30 mil. pit liner and place grommets in the corners.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks to all for the input- It is greatly appreciated as I've never had an original thought in my life-- but I can copy ok 

Where does one look for a 30 mil pit liner? Tractor supply?


----------

